# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Calling all LD'ers!!!

## Jeff777

I think this book has a lot of potential. It stopped in front of the door of excellence and now it just needs to go through the door. If there's not going to be a hard cover version, what we could at least do is make it into an e-book. Perhaps we could charge a few bucks per download or something? Anything that could raise money for DV. Maybe the generated revenue could be used for additional marketing which would of course boost interest and membership? The main question though is who's willing to come on board as well and assist in the revivification of this project?

----------


## spockman

Seeing as I was never involved in the original book, I'd love to be a part of it's revival, so that I could contribute. Is it a flowing, contradictory free book? Or does it have aspects of various tutorials written in different styles, to show the varied opinions on LDing?

----------


## dorpis

What book? o-o

----------


## Jeff777

> Seeing as I was never involved in the original book, I'd love to be a part of it's revival, so that I could contribute. Is it a flowing, contradictory free book? Or does it have aspects of various tutorials written in different styles, to show the varied opinions on LDing?



Thanks spockman  :smiley:   And to answer your questions, you know I'm not entirely sure...it's been ages since I opened the cobwebbed laced creaky door to this forum.  When I get back later on tonight, I'll run through a good bit of it to get a general idea as to what was done and what still needs to be done so we can go from there.

----------


## ClouD

I would very much like to make progress with this.

Will input more very soon.

----------


## panta-rei

I like this idea.

----------


## spockman

So... what should we do next?

----------


## Jeff777

Naiya is the project leader. Her LD track record makes her more than qualified to see this project through. I've been meeting with HR directors for the majority of the day and won't be home for another few hours. I'll be backing her 100&#37; of the way though. I've also been thumbing through the threads and will post some ideas when I get home. For now what needs to happen is everyone needs to assess what's already HERE and we (as the team on the project) need to collaboratively decide where to go from here starting with step 1. What we DO need though, are good writers/editors, organizers, and people very knowledgable about LD'ing (they'll also be responsible for making sure our info and content is current and still applicable).

----------


## DreamQueen

> What book? o-o



Yeah what book? Lol! Dorpis, our telepathic skills are obviously a bit below par. Haha crazy thread...  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

Interesting, so DV is making a book. I wonder, where is the old version so I can get updated on this?

----------


## Jeff777

> Interesting, so DV is making a book. I wonder, where is the old version so I can get updated on this?



This forum _is_ the old version.  Read through the threads in this forum.   :smiley:

----------


## dorpis

> Yeah what book? Lol! Dorpis, our telepathic skills are obviously a bit below par. Haha crazy thread...



Yeah, we suck D:

----------


## Jeff777

Hey guys, if you're interested in joining the team, please go here and fill out an application.  Thanks.

----------

